# what are some of the dumbest things that you have heard about your GTO?



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

Here are a few of mine ihave heard all the time .

my friend has a car that can beat your car !!!

is that the new G6?
so what do you plan on doing to it ?
can it go 200mph?
that HEMI will **** on it!!!
i can't race on the highway my gears are to big? (1/4 mile junkies)
what made you get that? Pontiacds are slow!!!!
my friend has one of those cars!!!! :willy: 

the best one is (i was going to get that. i went to test drive it) but they never say why they did not get it 


sounds to me like there are a lot of haters out there!!!!!! arty:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

"Can I see your license, registration and proof of insurance, please?"


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

"A _Pontiac_? Whyinthehell didjya buy a _Pontiac_?"


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Groucho said:


> "A _Pontiac_? Whyinthehell didjya buy a _Pontiac_?"


so said my cousin,a good freind and my brother..
:lol:

Gotten so tired of explaining its NOT a pontiac I think i am gonna have leaflets printed up explaining it..


----------



## spylab (May 14, 2005)

I was at a car show a couple weeks ago (with my 05 M6, hood swapped with the 04). Me and my buddies are just hanging out, and we hear an "expert" analyze my car to his pal:

Expert:"Aw look, new GTO. These things got 400 horsepower, total ass kickers. These things are real nice...but not this one. This is an 04."

(note: hood is partially up - you can see the LS2 badge, aas well as the inspection sticker and show tag saying it's an 05)

Expert's friend:"But it says it's an 05 on the card..."

Expert: "Oh, this guy doesn't know what he's talking about. The 05s have hood scoops."

And with that, they left.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I heard that I'm driving a Cavalier. :confused


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice car, is that a rental?


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

Is that a Mazda?


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

I've heard:
Bloated Sunfire
Bloated Cavalier
Bloated Grand Prix

and just today...... I didn't know they made those anymore!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Groucho said:


> "Can I see your license, registration and proof of insurance, please?"


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

well an old lady tells me wow thats a really nice car last time i saw one i was a young girl. then she told me to take care of it and left.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Guy driving a Grand Am asked me if it was a 4 or 6. 

I was told it was a "Chick" car by a girl I work with that has an 04 Mustang GT. My answer to that was lets race, loser has to drop their pants to prove what kinda car theirs really is. 

Why didn't you buy a Mustang GT, they're faster. 

When showing it to people, they tend to say something like "Wow 33,000 is a lot for a car like this" while looking at the outside. After they ride in it they say the exact opposite.


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

When I was paying for my license/title, the lady told me the fee fairly loud. The clerk next to her says "Wow, that's a high price". She responds with "that's what you get when you buy a brand new Mustang".....trying to keep my composure, I say "It's not a Mustang, it's a GTO". She looked at me first, then the title, and apologized.

Twice I have been asked if it has a straight six.

When I have mentioned the amount of horsepower she has, I have gotten "In a front wheel drive car?!"


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

"My Dodge Avenger can keep up with that...."


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Just last week, by a guy on a harley;

Sir, I have you on laser running 81 in a 55,


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Some frikin rocket surgeon said "nice Mustang" I gave him the finger and said "GTO fugger" and just drove off..............That's why I bought a inlay kit for the GTO logo on the rear bumper so it will stand out a little bit more when I leave them way behind, downshifting 3 gears trying to keep up


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The weirdest thing I heard came from my wife: "Did you screw it yet?"


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> The weirdest thing I heard came from my wife: "Did you screw it yet?"


Oh yea ..... I told her yea, We're expecting twins.


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

let see...
.
is it rear wheel drive?

is that the new grand am?

how did you get that sound out of a v6 caviler?

wanna race my honda accord? 

a mustang v6 will out run that thing...(before i told them how many ponys it had) then they was...maybe not..

my dad the first time i pulled up in it.... that one bad ride...let me drive  

guy in a ford pick up...(was sitting beside a new mustang gt) that thing is beautiful...better than that thing beside ya..(lady in gt frowned)

the best.....take that thiing off our car lot..we are loosing customers because of that thing.... arty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> The weirdest thing I heard came from my wife: "Did you screw it yet?"


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

redgoat said:


> let see...
> .
> is it rear wheel drive?
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :lol: :willy: :lol: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Two best I have ever heard...

(While talking to a guy with a Convertable PT Cruiser and another with a Scion xB [I HATE BOTH OF THESE CARS!])... "That's the new GTO/Cavalier-something-er-other right? I smoked one of those things the other night"

Then while stopping by to see my friend at the Ford dealership he works at right after I got my goat... "These things are so sweet man! They kick the Mustangs ass so horribly! I even think they're tons better than one of those overrated Cobra's" (This as his manager was pulling into the lot going right by him coming back from lunch.... in his Cobra...)


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

"So whatta those things have for horsepower???? 250-260???" I held up 4 fingers and his mouth dropped to the ground.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Oh yea ..... I told her yea, We're expecting twins.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

i do own a 04 goat and it is a sick car. but i herd cobras are over rated..the cobras might not ride or have the interior the gto has but they are just as quick if not quicker and can be EASIELY modded in the 11's..but ford need boost to keep up with gm haha imagine if gm boosted the ls2 wow


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I've heard the whole "chick car" thing, and the "it looks like a sunfire". Just get in and shut up!!!!!


----------



## WS6GTO (Jun 4, 2005)

lowazztruck said:


> i do own a 04 goat and it is a sick car. but i herd cobras are over rated


The old Cobra's that may be the story, that's why they were pulled from production for one year. 
The new Cobra's, the FI ones, are underrated. A typical dyno from them is around 360-380hp. They are underrated like the f-bods, try to run against one, see what happens


----------



## Goat Herder (Jul 5, 2005)

What is that the new Grand Am?

Beautiful car, what's in it, a straight six?

Why is it so loud?

As far as the new Cobra from Ford, I am not impressed by anyone who adds a supercharger to an engine. They are compensating for lack of real power and resort to artificial means. Like a jock on steroids, yeah he's strong, only until he breaks his body down. Same with the Ford, once the dealerships have to do something to the cars when they break down. Has anyone noticed how many companies have been copying the Chevy small block 350 lately. The Hemi is basically a reproduction of it, Nissan's 5.6 v-8 from the Titan and Armada is based on the 350 also. It is pathetic.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Goat Herder said:


> As far as the new Cobra from Ford, I am not impressed by anyone who adds a supercharger to an engine. They are compensating for lack of real power and resort to artificial means. Like a jock on steroids, yeah he's strong, only until he breaks his body down. Same with the Ford, once the dealerships have to do something to the cars when they break down. Has anyone noticed how many companies have been copying the Chevy small block 350 lately. The Hemi is basically a reproduction of it, Nissan's 5.6 v-8 from the Titan and Armada is based on the 350 also. It is pathetic.


Um. OK...


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

I love the “chick” car comment. I just look down my shirt and say “yep, they’re still there. Wanna race?” And they usually go home with their tail between their legs. Too bad it’s gotten around that there’s a girl driving around in a goat.
The last one I got was a girl riding in her man’s Dakota saying “wow honey! I like that caviler! I want one!” she promptly got a one finger wave…


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Goat Herder said:


> What is that the new Grand Am?
> 
> Beautiful car, what's in it, a straight six?
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, not sure I am in sync with you on the supercharging bit. At some point you reach a limit to what a naturally aspirated engine produce in terms of horsepower. In the words of the great Christopher Walken "I got a feva', and the only prescription, is more horsepowa'!" I would seriously consider supercharging my goat at some point. I think you will need to do something like that to move your goat along at the same speeds as the new Cobra with only minor tweaks. Or the Mustang Shelby 500 for that matter. Now this car isnt lacking real power, it just needs a "boost" to keep up with the Jones's, so to speak.


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

the only thing that you have to do is go to the speed shop, spend a few bucks and you will rip them a new ass-hole ,cause i know there is a goat prowling around naperville that is modded to all hell . So for all you car lovers

HOW DEEP IS YOUR POCKET!!!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Goat Herder said:


> As far as the new Cobra from Ford, I am not impressed by anyone who adds a supercharger to an engine.


I agree with that assessment. A blown 5.4 making 450 hp, as in the upcoming Cobra, has limited upside potential as the manufacturer has already maxed the powerplant out. Same for those turbo Porsches, etc. 

With a naturally aspirated 350 hp 5.7 or 400 hp 6.0, you still have a tremendous amount of upside potential left. In fact, a blown 5.4 at 450 hp isn't all that impressive. Bolting a supercharger onto a 5.7 will produce much better numbers than that.

The beauty of a factory supercharged engine is that they're backed with a warranty.


----------



## Eganrac (Jan 10, 2005)

"WHoaaaaa, it's got a hemi in it right?!"  

True story.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

"Is that the new Mustang GTO?" :willy:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> "Is that the new Mustang GTO?" :willy:


Oh yeah... whoever said that deserves to be shot... :shutme


----------



## yamaal14 (Feb 8, 2005)

Aparently I'm pretty lucky no one has ever mistaken the goat for what it is NOT, especially after I took the mufflers off and had tips made. I have never seen so many people rubber neck it to try and figure out what the hell that was. You would have to be 100% deaf to not hear me coming or going as I'm sure some of you know. If I want to talk to some one about it I just have to go to the gas station.


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

Wanna race?

By a driver of a 2001 Mercury Cougar. When I told him I had twice the horsepower (and change) he didn't believe me, so I took him for a quick ride across our 1 mile long parking lot at 80


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

got this today: A kid wanted to see the car. I opened it up, let him look at the motor. He tells me "you know, a lot of kids are using these as tuners. Turbos, ground effects, wings" I just nodded my head because
A) He was a good kid
B) Wasn't old enough to drive


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

drowssap said:


> got this today: A kid wanted to see the car. I opened it up, let him look at the motor. He tells me "you know, a lot of kids are using these as tuners. Turbos, ground effects, wings" I just nodded my head because
> A) He was a good kid
> B) Wasn't old enough to drive


heh. Should have asked the little tyke if he knew where you could get the turbo for your 05.!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

drowssap said:


> got this today: A kid wanted to see the car. I opened it up, let him look at the motor. He tells me "you know, a lot of kids are using these as tuners. Turbos, ground effects, wings" I just nodded my head because
> A) He was a good kid
> B) Wasn't old enough to drive


/sigh there's just so many 16 year olds with vette's and goats these days


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> /sigh there's just so many 16 year olds with vette's and goats these days



:lol:


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> In the words of the great Christopher Walken "I got a feva', and the only prescription, is more horsepowa'!"


Actually, I think that was 'Cowbell'. :lol: 

You can never have enough Sex, Money, or Horsepower (to quote myself).


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

diverdan said:


> Actually, I think that was 'Cowbell'. :lol:
> 
> You can never have enough Sex, Money, or Horsepower (to quote myself).


Yes, but it didnt seem as fitting.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

diverdan said:


> Actually, I think that was 'Cowbell'. :lol:
> 
> You can never have enough Sex, Money, or Horsepower (to quote myself).


I don't know about the sex thing... that could really get sore and start to hurt after awhile :willy: 

I have a new funniest quote I've heard to date about my goat. Me and 2 of my friends were stopped at a CVS Pharmacy and on our way out, in the parking lot heading back to the goat some ricers started talking to me about how "tricked out and pimped my car looks yo!" (cause of the SAP mainly I guess). One guy was like, "**** yo. That spoiler is tight man. What does it add?". I was like what do you mean "add"? He's like how many horsepower does it give....


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

1. That's the same car as the Cobalt = C5 owner

2. Is that the new GTO ? = Guy driving next to me in subdivision, and when I ignored him he started honking his horn, so I roll my window down.
"yep - GTO, that's what's on the back of the car and fenders", I say.

3. Same guy - "do you like it? :rofl:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

westell said:


> 1. That's the same car as the Cobalt = C5 owner
> 
> 2. Is that the new GTO ? = Guy driving next to me in subdivision, and when I ignored him he started honking his horn, so I roll my window down.
> "yep - GTO, that's what's on the back of the car and fenders", I say.
> ...


heh. The two questions that every single person asks when talking about my car. 1. Do you like it. 2. Is it fast. I should get a bumper sticker.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> That spoiler is tight man. What does it add?". I was like what do you mean "add"? He's like how many horsepower does it give....


 :lol: :rofl: 
I'da told him....It notches,,,,, and he'da asked....Notches what?..And I'da replied....IT notches Hondas, Evos, Lancers, Subaru's, Mitsubishi's, Mustangs, and just about anything else that gets in my way.


----------



## SacGTO (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like a Grand Am on steriods... :rofl:


----------



## 8aStang (Jul 26, 2005)

*Dumb Things*

Is that a V6 or a V8? 
It looks like a Mustang


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

8aStang said:


> It looks like a Mustang


Wtf it looks like a stang now? People seriously are freakin stupid. I've now heard this car be reffered to as a Neon, Cavalier, Grand Am, Bonneville, Grand Prix, G6, a stinkin Accord, and now a Mustang.

At least I remain confident in the knowledge that my goat can smoke every one of those cars


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

First off... I see alot of "chicks" driving the Mustang.... and not too many guys.

But get this... I am at a Muscle Car meet tonite and while there alot of people are checking out my GTO.... not too many people have seen them. Then this one guy out of nowhere says "yeah, they make those in Canada" ... I was like :shutme Dumbarse! they are the LS2 with a Aussie body. He said no way, he has a friend who works for GM.... I just had to turn away and talk to someone else. 

And I too get the occassional "hmm what is this a V6 with a GTO logo" Then I give them a ride, they change their drawers and say "WOW all this for only 30K...what a smokin deal"


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

pulled in my local Rite Aid late one evening and there sat a couple ricers with there neons, LEDs flashing so i parked about 5 spaces away and reved up before i got out and noticed all looking my way when i went in, on the way out 3 of them were looking at the GTO and and 1 says is this running the 4.8 or the 5.3? so i just smiled and said a 3.5 V6 one agreed and said his uncles had the 5.3 but did't handle good because of the front wheel drive "whatever" not telling any diff. i turned off the t/c backed up grabbed a handfull of first gear and drifted sideways through the lot and left them 2 big black marks to scratch there heads at..my best show off yet


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

GTO_400 said:


> pulled in my local Rite Aid late one evening and there sat a couple ricers with there neons, LEDs flashing so i parked about 5 spaces away and reved up before i got out and noticed all looking my way when i went in, on the way out 3 of them were looking at the GTO and and 1 says is this running the 4.8 or the 5.3? so i just smiled and said a 3.5 V6 one agreed and said his uncles had the 5.3 but did't handle good because of the front wheel drive "whatever" not telling any diff. i turned off the t/c backed up grabbed a handfull of first gear and drifted sideways through the lot and left them 2 big black marks to scratch there heads at..my best show off yet


NICE!!! :lol:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

"Is that the new G6?"

Suuuuuuuure is! Lets race!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

A friend of mine is a Dentist. He has a BMW X5 and a 745Li. I stopped by his office in Pittsburgh to go out to lunch. The three ladies in the office all thought I had a G6. When I came back from lunch they all asked my friend what he thought of my G6. He said it's a GTO. They had no clue what a GTO was. He then said it was on the same level as a 6 series, which made me feel good, but added that it has more power. When I took off it had emptied his pockets. When he said 6 series they were all interested in it.


----------



## Purple People Eater (Aug 3, 2005)

Sir do you know why i pulled you over?
Trans Ams looked better
Why does it rock on the chassis when you rev the engine :cheers


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Purple People Eater said:


> Sir do you know why i pulled you over?
> :cheers


That one never really gets old no matter how many times I hear it :lol:


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I've had this moron i work with (who drives a 2004 Kia Rio) say that it is an overpriced Cavlier. so what does that make his car, an overpriced Deawoo?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> I've had this moron i work with (who drives a 2004 Kia Rio) say that it is an overpriced Cavlier. so what does that make his car, an overpriced Deawoo?


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> I've had this moron i work with (who drives a 2004 Kia Rio) say that it is an overpriced Cavlier. so what does that make his car, an overpriced Deawoo?


 :rofl: 

You should call his car that any time he refers to the goat in that way... calling the GTO and overpriced cavalier... but calling anything an overpriced Daewoo.... lol....


----------



## MidLifeinMI (Sep 27, 2004)

Had a Corvette owner (ex-GM employee, BTW) come over to look at the car during a cruise night, and said "Oh, that's the new GTO, huh? What kind of V-6 do they put in this thing?" :willy:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

MidLifeinMI said:


> Had a Corvette owner (ex-GM employee, BTW) come over to look at the car during a cruise night, and said "Oh, that's the new GTO, huh? What kind of V-6 do they put in this thing?" :willy:


It's insulting yes, but that's what a good number of vette owners think about the GTO. They know it really has a V8 and specifically the LS2, but it's just slow and heavy compared to the vette :willy:


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> It's insulting yes, but that's what a good number of vette owners think about the GTO. They know it really has a V8 and specifically the LS2, but it's just slow and heavy compared to the vette :willy:


I know the difference. And my GTO *is* slower then my Vette, but not by much.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Not GTO related, but i get this all the time about my Mustang:

"So why would you want something built on a Pinto platform?"

Um, no. The Mustang II uses less than 10% Pinto parts, and no, not the gas tank, wise ass. I usually get this from early model Mustang guys who are driving around a rebodied Falcon.

Yes, i'm back. I was on vacation in Connecticut. I'll post pics when they get developed.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Camshaft said:


> "So why would you want something built on a Pinto platform?"


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Was wondering why I hadn't heard from you for awhile


----------



## 04black6mt (Jan 5, 2005)

I told a friend online that I had gotten a GTO, and she says, "thats nice, thats a Volkswagen Golf of some sort, right??"


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

I was told my car is nothing but a Fiat on steroids. http://www.fiat.com


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> It's insulting yes, but that's what a good number of vette owners think about the GTO. They know it really has a V8 and specifically the LS2, but it's just slow and heavy compared to the vette :willy:


Bingo.
A lot of those "dumbazz" questions/comments are made deliberately. They know what they are doing when they say those things, and what they are doing is "getting your goat" (pun intended). The best thing you can do is NOT flip them the bird or get mad...just laugh it off.
Getting defensive is just what they want.


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

Camshaft said:


> "So why would you want something built on a Pinto platform?"


Good One Little Buddy,Welcome Back :cheers ...We've missed our whipping Boy :lol: :lol:


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

Empaler said:


> my friend has a car that can beat your car !!!
> my friend has one of those cars!!!!


Either or both of those statements could very well be absolutely true...



Empaler said:


> (i was going to get that. i went to test drive it) but they never say why they did not get it


 ..and you never ask???

You did list some "dumb" things people say, but those aren't. 
What we need on this forum is a list of snappy come-backs for the "dumb" questions/statements.... :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

You did list some "dumb" things people say, but those aren't. 
What we need on this forum is a list of snappy come-backs for the "dumb" questions/statements.... :cheers[/QUOTE]

I like Cobras ETC...., they taste like chicken.

Are you sure your friends ________ kept up with/beat a GTO? 1)He must have had a guy in a Porsche GT pushing him. 2) The guy in the GTO must not have known he was in a race, these cars have so much power that normal driving is racing to most people in cars like that. 

My favorite response to the Grand Am, front drive, V6 issues is to do a nice RWD smoke filled burnout. 

Most full-size pickups have a smaller engine than this.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Most full-size pickups have a smaller engine than this.


Even better - I had the driver of a Volvo dumptruck ask me about the car... He wanted to know how many HP it had...

When I told him it had 400, he said "...that's more than my truck!"
...Priceless.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

By two girls in a mustang.
"That thing got a HEMI?"


----------



## Cecelius (May 10, 2007)

Re-visiting an old thread:

College kid collecting change for charity at intersection upon approaching my 06 from the rear "Do you mind not having a v8?"


(because, you know, it says "6.0" on the back)


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

How about "Can I take it for a drive?"  Please.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My girl always says "mine is bigger then yours".... She as an LS2 GTO and mine is an LS1... but I'm faster


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

My 2 favorite thus far:

#1. " Is that the new Accord!!! I didn't know they came with v8's" From some ricer pals of mine.:confused

#2. From a buddy in my back seat " where is my door handle so I can get out"
:shutme


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Besides being asked how big of a v-6 it has, the one I get most is "where is the 'oh sh!t' handle?" as I take them for their first ride. I also get "I didn't know this was rwd!


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

FastFrank said:


> Besides being asked how big of a v-6 it has, the one I get most is "where is the 'oh sh!t' handle?" as I take them for their first ride. I also get "I didn't know this was rwd!


Haha, everyones first ride in the car always consists of "Punch it!" followed immediately by "Why does your car have no oh **** handle?!"

At work I always park in the very far corner of the parking lot on a slight hill. One morning I pulled up and parked in the first spot from the front door. All day people were asking about my G6.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Empaler said:


> Here are a few of mine ihave heard all the time .
> 
> my friend has a car that can beat your car !!!
> 
> ...




The best one for me was pulling up to a stoplight next to a car with a fart-can muffler, an out-of-place too-large spoiler, etc. (you can guess) with a young kid driving. He's looking at my car quizzicly and asks me what kind of car my 1967 GTO is. I told him to go to Wikipedia and look up "muscle car." He said he would. Hopefully, he'll trade in the car he was driving for a "real" car.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

You wanna race? (Guy is driving 04 stang GT). I say you got a pink slip?, cause I need new tires . Then he mumbles for a sec, then says, Iiiiii Can't find it. Still wanna race? I say, you wanna lose?, I then proceed to rip the six!!


----------

